# Müüa saksalambakoera kutsikad/ Продаются щенки немецкой овчарки >  D-pesakond ( D - помёт)  Unerschrocken Zarita x Hunter vom Champ /Saksamaa/

## Tatjana

* ВЯЗКА В ГЕРМАНИИ! 05.12.16 в питомнике Unerschrocken родились щенки 3 суки и 6 кобелей от Unerschrocken Zarita и Hunter vom Champ.*
Запись и инфо по тел. 53425489 Raimo
5112645 Tatjana
*Происхождение (родословная) Hunter-vom-Champ* 





*Происхождение (родословная) Unerschrocken Zarita*

----------

